# Ranger print



## Rizzo 2/75 (Mar 1, 2010)

Can anyone in Regiment tell me if  the S shop still has the Afghanistan print? My buddy ( I wont mention names) works right next door and has been giving me the ....ill send you one, story for a while now.  A little insight would be great.  I really don't feel like buying it at a higher rate if I can avoid it, but I will if I have too. I know two Rangers from 2nd Batt that posed for the pic, so not only is it a bad ass print, it also has sentimental value. Ive been trying to get hands on for a while now. Thanks


----------



## RAGE275 (Mar 1, 2010)

Yea it's still there!! It's no longer 75$ though, pm me and I'll get it to ya


----------



## Rizzo 2/75 (Mar 1, 2010)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## 275ANGER! (Mar 1, 2010)

HHC181M118SB said:


> Yea it's still there!! It's no longer 75$ though, pm me and I'll get it to ya



Hey fucker where are my stickers!?!


----------



## dknob (Apr 26, 2010)

I wanna see this print.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Apr 27, 2010)

http://www.ozarkairfieldartworks.com/images/Further_FasterAnd_FightHarder.jpg


----------



## Ravage (Apr 27, 2010)

Friggin sweet print. Dark Beast in there too :)


----------



## Doc P (Apr 27, 2010)

Is this print still available?


----------

